# Aquatop and SunSun



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

After doing a ton of research on these two companies, it seems that Aquatop and SunSun come from the same Chinese manufacturer.

The SunSun 304B rates at 525 gph and includes a 9w UV light. The Aquatop CF500 rates at 525 gph and includes a 9w UV light. The two filters look virtually identical, but there do seem to be slight differences in size and weight. The CF500 is a "4+1" media tray system and the 304B is a "5 stage" system.

The prices through Amazon, however, are as follows: The CF500 is going for $124.96, and the 304B is $67.44.

They appear to be identical filters, yet one costs around $60 less.

What am I missing?


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I think Aquatop is built a little better than the SunSun...emphasis on 'think'


----------



## Akari_32 (May 20, 2014)

It's just brand name vs generic. They are both made exactly the same. I have Grech, SunSun, and AquaTop. Perfect is also the same filter. The only difference between them is that AquaTop has better models available than the others do. The only thing to watch for when buying these online is a good seller.


----------



## nandeyanen (Jul 22, 2014)

i ordered a sun sun 304b should be coming early next week


----------



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

nandeyanen said:


> i ordered a sun sun 304b should be coming early next week


cool let me know how you like it, if you would


----------



## nandeyanen (Jul 22, 2014)

For sure.


----------



## AZFishMan (Jan 19, 2014)

I recently bought a used 125 gallon tank/stand/hood that came with a Sun Sun 304b. It's my very first experience with a canister filter, but so far it's great. Easy to set up (for someone unfamiliar with canisters) and seems well put together. Solid. Will probably replace the UV light because it's probably due and I'll be checking the media trays to see if they're working as they should.


----------



## nandeyanen (Jul 22, 2014)

Got mine, set it up, works good.


----------



## rooster120 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks.

So far I don't see any reason to go with the Aquatop for more money.


----------

